# Railroad Quiz!



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I got three out of ten right--they said that I could ride in the caboose.

https://railroad.lindahall.org/resources/test.html


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

7 of 10...I get to ride first class!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I got three right I'm in the caboose.hwell:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess I know more then I thought, I got 8 of 10! If I would have gone with my first choice on the two I got wrong, I would have had 10 of 10.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

6 of 10 here. First class is nice.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I should have done better but .."You got 6 out of 10 answers right.
Nice job. You get a seat in first class."


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Fairly easy. I am pretty up on that history. Got eight of ten.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I got 3. It's the caboose for me.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Another guy in the caboose, I got 4 right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

I got 6 right so I get to sit in first class. :smokin:


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

I got 8 of 10 also.


----------



## dlkeys (Apr 23, 2018)

Pretty hard quiz. I got a 6 and a first class seat.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

DennyM said:


> I got three right I'm in the caboose.hwell:





Chaostrain said:


> I got 3. It's the caboose for me.





Gramps said:


> Another guy in the caboose, I got 4 right.


It's getting a little crowded back there.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Us Dons are fairly right on rails.

I also got 8 of the 10.

Don


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

DennyM said:


> It's getting a little crowded back there.


My question for the quiz writers: Why is there a caboose on a first class passenger train?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Gramps said:


> My question for the quiz writers: Why is there a caboose on a first class passenger train?



I think that it's a a steam-powered transcontinental railroad train.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I missed 1st Class seating by one apparently.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> I missed 1st Class seating by one apparently.


It's okay, Michael. We've got WiFi, air conditioning, and a DVD player here in the caboose.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bombed, 5 of 10, make a hole, I'm boarding the caboose!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Vincent said:


> It's okay, Michael. We've got WiFi, air conditioning, and a DVD player here in the caboose.


We do?? I have several train DVDs to play.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

8 out of ten --- should have been 9, but I fat fingered one.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

7 of 10. Great up here in first class. Wide seats, plenty of leg room, outstanding meals, AC, free WIFI.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i get the ride in caboose


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Vincent said:


> I got three out of ten right--they said that I could ride in the caboose.
> 
> https://railroad.lindahall.org/resources/test.html


4 of 10 right, get caboose ride.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_6 out of 10 and still in the caboose. well at least I have company.
Maybe I can sit in the front of the caboose.....
_


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

4 correct. Caboose rider!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

We're going to need another caboose.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

4 but I guessed on all of them.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

I got 5 out of 10... hope there's room to get in the caboose.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

HD FLATCAR said:


> I got 5 out of 10... hope there's room to get in the caboose.


_ I think you are right... Better get the caboose stretcher out...
Dibbs on the coupila....._


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd say two extended vision caboose and one bay window. That should hold everyone.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

DennyM said:


> I'd say two extended vision caboose and one bay window. That should hold everyone.


Can I get a seat by the bay window?... I'm a little claustrophobic in crowds.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

8 out of 10.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Results*

Ten out of ten! better than I did on the steam locomotive quiz. :laugh:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

